# Suggest between Dell Inspiron 15 (3521) and Dell Inspiron 15R (N5521)



## yatishagrawal (Feb 5, 2013)

I need it for both entertainment (high-end games, downloading) and business pupose at around INR 45000 budget. Kindly suggest any better option if available within this budget.. Especially looking for Lenovo, Dell and HP laptops


----------



## nandu26 (Feb 5, 2013)

N5521 is new with low voltage CPU. No idea about 3521.


----------



## yatishagrawal (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks @Anand... Any better laptops in this budget from HP or Lenovo...


----------



## nandu26 (Feb 5, 2013)

HP probooks are there but I don't know how reliable they are. I am waiting for reviews for new dell 15r. you can search for all possible laptops @ flipkart


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 5, 2013)

If ur looking for lenovo , u can extend ur budget a bit and go for z500. plays all high end games and also u get 2 year warranty+adp


----------



## Noob1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Guys look at this-Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop Details | Dell India

Good laptop for that price rite?

But flipkart is selling a lower config model for higher rates, see this *www.flipkart.com/dell-new-inspiron-15r-laptop-3rd-gen-ci5-4gb-500gb-win7-hb-1gb-graph/p/itmdas5yqgu35hee?pid=COMDAS5HHGFEBEVN&ref=d04b2786-60ef-4298-9ec4-bed60121d9a9


----------

